# !

## Zaraza

.
   .      ,    ?
       .

 , Zaraza

----------


## jul-2000

,    58 .

----------

*Zaraza*,  :   ,   *jul-2000*,         ?

----------


## Zaraza

.


58/3 51

 58/3 58/2  
   ?

----------

,     .    .

----------


## Zaraza

,  !
 :Frown:  
  ?

----------

,   .      .

----------


## jul-2000

-    .      58     .         ?

----------


## Tim

> .      ,    ?


       ...

----------


## faust

> ,     .


   ,      :Smilie:

----------

"    "
   , ,   ,         .
  ???????

----------

**, 
   ,   .     -    .     ,     -  (-     ),     ,      ()        -      . 
,    .    ,           . ,   ,   ,      .     -      (   - )       .       ,   (     20%)      (),       .

----------

...   ,   ...  ...
    807    "...   ,   ,".
    ???
 5        5   !!
      100     ,    !!!

  ????

----------

**, 
   -  .    ,         ...

----------

...    , ,  ....

----------


## stas

**,    :Smilie: .

----------

....   ...   ...

----------


## faust

*,*    ,  .    ,    ,          .

----------


## faust

,      ,   :

*           (, ) ,   *  9  2002 .  N -40/6764-02

()       "" (  "")      "-" ( "-")       2610104 . 00 .,    46981 . 87 .        17  2002 . / (. . 12).     18  2002,   . 37         178531 . 11 .    20  2002 .  15  2002 .  .      . 37          172277 . 84 .         2563658 . 43 .  .      29  2002 .    "-"     "" 2563658 . 43 .   , 50000 . 00 . ,   24650 . 00 .   .   ,     ""   "-"     17  2002 . /,            ,   "-"     "" ( "")   2563658 . 43 .   -    25  2002 .          ,          17  2002 . / (  )    17  2002 . / (  ). ,         .     . 2.3   ,                  ,                .    ,        ,         . . 8, 11, 12, 307, 309, 310, 330, 334, 807, 815  ,         ,    .     . 333      50000 . 00 .               ..      .        29  2002 .   29  2002 .      "-"     ""    50000 .     231 . 71 .              .       .    "-"     12209 . 15 . .     ,        ,                   N /, /  17  2002 .,  17  2002 .,   7.8, 7.8     ,    ,       , , ,           .                    , ,      . 7.8       .  ,   ,           ..    .    ,                   ,        ,      . "-",          ,      .  ,  ,    ,             .         17  2002 .   807  ,           ()      ()    ,   ,          ( )            ,   .   ,            , *     "",      .*    . 815  , ,          .  . 815    ,         ,       ( )       ( )          ,           .   ,           .       ,   ,       "".*       17  2002 .      .*            ,          "",           .          ,    ,         ,   ,      ,       .           .          ,     . 3 . 287, . . 1  2 . 288     ,   -           .      ,      17  2002 .,       ,            .  284, 286 - 290     , :  29  2002       29  2002    N 41-1-5458/02                  .

----------

"   ,           " -  ....
    ...
       ,     ,        .
   ????

----------

**, 
, -,     .       .       -   ,      ,       .      -                .      ?  ?    ,       .   ,   ,   ....

----------

"               " -   ,  ...

   ,  ... 
   ...  ,    (     ...)
   ... . **  ,   ***  ,           ....

 ?  ....   ...  ...   "  " ...

     ...
-

----------

**, 
           .807  .
 .39             , , .     (  ),          (     - !).       ,       , -   .       ?

----------

**, 
        -   ...   ,    ...

----------

-  ?
  ????

----------

**, 
...

----------

" 807.  
     1.      ()      ()    ,   ,          ( )            .
               ."

   .     .       .
   ,      .     ,         .

       ,           .

  !!!

----------

...    ...

 -  ?
       -   ....

----------

**, 
,     .   ,             .            - .  ,                        : -     ,   !
      .          .            .              .              .     .   -   .        -  .          .       ,       .         ...

----------


## .

> ."


 


> 


          ,   .
**, :



> .


 



> 


     ,   .

----------

???   !!!         ...
   ??? (  ,    )

       - .   -  !!!

  ...
      -   ...
  ,           .
    ,          .
        .                    -  270  .
  ,        - 149  .

  - ????

----------


## .

,  ,        ...  -  .

" ", N 10, 2003

:           ?

:  .807        ()      ()    ,   ,          ( )            .
   .1 .39       (    )    ,   ,   ,               .
 .1 .1 .146           (, )    .                 .
 ,             , , ,          .

   ..
11.09.2003

----------

,   ,    ...
              ...

----------


## faust

*,*  ,   .   ,    _._
 , pardon,  ,     ?

----------

faust,  ר ...  ... 
         - "   "
   -      (),    -  .
    -    -   ...  ...  10 ...
        ...    ...  .

----------

**, 
 ,   .         ?    ,          ....    ,   ,  ...    : ... ..., ,    ,   ,   , .
        -   .     -  . 
      , , .             ...        (),     .       ,   ,   ....

----------

,    -  ...
  ,     ,     ...
       ...
 , ,  ... 
     -   ???   ???

    -   ... , , .
 ,    .
  ,        .
   -      (      ),     ,       .

  -   ,      ,   .    ,             .
        ...  .

  -    ...
              -   ..   -     ...

    ...    -     ...        ...

----------


## stas

**,  ,      (   ,   .   .  :Smilie:

----------

**, 
       . ,       ,   ...   ,    -   - .         .    (     )      -    (  ).  . 
.                        .     ,      ,    ,   ,         .         ...
.           . ,  ,      ,  . (   ( - )  !).       ,  , ,        . , , ,          ,    ... , ,          ,      .                  .
.  ,         ,          ,   .          .    ?    ? ,      ,        . , , ,           . , ,          .       ,  ..    . 
 , ,     ,       ,    ...
        (    ),  ,  .   -  .  ,        ,  ...      .         ,   ,       .

----------

!!
       - "  "   ()    ,        .
  ...
1.    , ,   ,         .
2.       100     ,    !!!
3.        ,     ,        .
4.     -   ... , , .
 ,    .

,    5.         .        .        .
     - Ѩ   .

  (  ), ..     ,  ,   .  ,    ,  (   ).
 ,   -    .   ,       .           -     ()    .

    -  .
      ,     ,              .

   ,    -  -          ,   ,    ...       -   ...   ...  ... - ...

----------

...
    ...
   ...
    ???
    ,        ...
..      (    ) -      ( )     .       ...

     ...

----------


## faust

*,* 


> - "   "


    : *     .*    -  ?

 .    ,    , ..  /   .

   -   ,     -         .

----------

...
   -           .    100    100       100  -  .
    ,          
      270. ,     

12)      ,        (          ,    ),        ,      ;

   - , ,        ... 

     -       ,             ...

----------


## .

> ,             ...


  :
    (, ...),      ().        ,      .      ,       , ,     ,   .

----------

-  ,    ...
   100 .   40 .   60 .  ...
 , ,   ,  50   50  ...

----------


## stas

> ,    , ..  /   .


   .  ""         ,   25- . ,  ,   -174-6      - (,  )    .

----------

,   ... !!!

----------


## .

> 40 .   60 .  ...
>  , ,   ,  50   50  ...


 ...      .
  ...  ,         ,         .

----------

"        " -   ???
       ,  ,   ????
    ...
   ...     ?  ?     ?

  ,   ,       ?

----------

**, 
 .      .
-----------------------------------------------------------------
1.        .
-----------------------------------------------------------------
     . - ,      (       )  ,   ,    ,    ,   ,   ,  .                .     ,     .      ,             . 
     ,      ,     ,  ,          ,      . 
             . 
-----------------------------
2.   . 
-----------------------------
 .39             .         .      ? .   ?   ?     .     ... .... .   ,        ,   .            ,     .   ,  ,   . 
. 
       -    .     ! 
.       -           (       ),      . , .10 .1 .251        ,          : () "10)      ,        (          ,      ),      ,       ".      ,      .   ,      ...
     , :
1.       
2.       
3.       .
         -        ,    .

.      .               ,           .   -  ,          (      ).   ,   ,     ,   -,   ,     -    .

----------


## stas

**, , ,   .   ,   /   ,        . 


> ...     ?


  .      .

----------


## stas

> ,     ,  ,


  -  -  .

----------

,     ?
  ,   -   ,    ...   -    .  ,    ,  92-,      (  ) -   .  ,       1234,     1235 -  ,    ?

----------

,
"            " -   ?

----------


## stas

> 1234


  ,     :Smilie: .

----------


## faust

*,* ,  ,  ,  " ".  ,   ,    :
1)   -  ** ,           
2)   
3)     ,   ,   ,

----------

faust,    -     ,  ?

       40 .    .    31.12.03      .     ,   .    ,       30 .    .    31.12.03       () .      .
      -           ( ).  ,    ( )     -  ,   - .     (   )   ???      ? (   )

----------


## faust

> -     ,


    .
     ....
    .   .   .         ,    -      . 
 ,  .        .   ,   ,           .     .

----------

"  ,           ."              (  )

     (),       -  -   ...

 , ,      -    ...
  ,  ,      -   (   ),  - -      .

 , ,       -      ,     (  -)      (  )          (  ).

????

----------


## faust

> ,      -


, . ,    - :   (    )       ,   ,     (""    ,        ).

  ... 
   ,  **  .    ,   . 
   -       :Smilie:

----------


## .

,   ...    :Smilie:

----------

...
"(""    ,        )." -  ,         ...

   -   -      ( , , , ,   ).

  ...
  ,        ,                ,           ???

   ???

----------

٨ ...    .807
"          ( )    ** ** ."

    -     ,   ...

----------


## stas

> -


 **,    ,     - , , ...

----------


## faust

*,* [justify]*  8  2003 .  N 33-2763/03-1-02-3254/03-2:

*",      ".[/justify][justify], , -,   ,     ,      . 815.[/justify][justify],   ,    :Smilie: [/justify]

----------

, ,     ... , , ,  ..
    ...

faust, -  Ш   ...
   ?    ....

 807    ...

----------


## faust

.    , -.    -   ,    . *   -        () ,   *  8  2003 .  N 33-2763/03-1-02-3254/03-2

   -   :  ..,:  ..,  ..,          " "    18  2003       23  2003        N 33-2763/03-1 (  :  ..;   :  ..,  ..,  ..),:    "  " ( " ")                 "  " ( " ") 5852000 ,  : 4000000  -     , 1852000  -  .        49          ,   5486945  45 ,   3712412  35  -  , 1774533  10  -  .    18  2003      .    " "    " " 3712412  35  - , 500000  - .    23  2003      . " "              .       18  2003     23  2003            .             ,   ,       ,  ,  1  49     ,      :  143 - 146, 807, 810, 815    . " " ,    807          ,   ,             168, 170         .            ,   35     .      ,      .     N 01-11  14.11.2001.      " "        " "       4000000 .  " "           2.2   30 .        .  4.2           2.2       0,1%            .            -   14.11.2001.     " " ,   " "         N 01-11  14.11.2001   ""  N 1000001   4000000 .15  2001    -   " " ,   " "          11  2003    ""  N 1000001   4000000 .     11.03.2001 ,   " "    " "    3712412  35 ,       .      " "        ,                 .  ,   ,            ,    -  ,     " "  .     " ",       ,     N 01-11  14.11.2001   " "   " "     ,   42    .               N 01-11  14.11.2001     .    807          ()      ()    ,   ,          ( )            .           .     ,     14.11.2001 ,         ,  .         128            .               - ,    -, , , ,   .,      .      ,     14.11.2001        ,      , .     ,            ,  ,             ,           ,   .  -   15.11.2001 ,    ""  N 1000001   4000000      " "    " "         11  2003 .     11.03.2001 ,    " "   " "  3712412  35 .  " "    4000000 ,         ,      11.03.2001,           (4000000 - 3712412,35 = 287587,65),  ,    ,    1  49     ,      ,      11.03.2001,                 -     .  810                ,    .  307          ()       ()  ,          .          ,          3712412  35 .      " "    -      ,    18  2003     23  2003        N 33-2763/03-1    ,    -  .     " "              15081  3         .  110, 274, 286 - 289, 319     ,    - :  18  2003       23  2003        N 33-2763/03-1   ,    -  .   " "           15081  3 .      ...:....

----------

faust,     ...
      ...  - !!

   ...    ...
   ,  ...     .   (,  )    

   ...      ..  ,     ...

       ?

----------

